
Sick of JavaScript? Just Use Browser Python Instead - yakkomajuri
https://medium.com/@yakko.majuri/sick-of-javascript-just-use-browser-python-4b9679efe08b
======
yakkomajuri
Bypass the paywall: [https://medium.com/@yakko.majuri/sick-of-javascript-just-
use...](https://medium.com/@yakko.majuri/sick-of-javascript-just-use-browser-
python-4b9679efe08b?source=friends_link&sk=40e664d45bfea34d35189c32cd5d0a51)

